
You’re Not Qualified to Lead Scrum Transformation, So Don’t - AgileArtem
http://agilesoftwaredevelopment.com/blog/laszlos/you%E2%80%99re-not-qualified-lead-scrum-transformation-so-don%E2%80%99t-%E2%80%93part-i
======
mattmcknight
This isn't even a real argument, just a bunch of muddled thoughts from a
person angry that people aren't giving him enough status- based on a
certificate he received for sitting in a room for two days.

